

Turn your Android Phone Into a Remote Spy Camera with Ruby in 15 Minutes - there
http://leone.panopticdev.com/2010/08/turn-your-android-phone-into-remote-spy.html

======
zoorroo
30 lines of code here: [http://coenraets.org/blog/2010/07/video-chat-for-
android-in-...](http://coenraets.org/blog/2010/07/video-chat-for-android-
in-30-lines-of-code/)

------
tincholio
You can do this better in Maemo (N900) with ssh and gst-launch, or even gst-
launch and VLC on a remote machine.

~~~
nl
You can do it even better in S60 (!!!) Seriously!

[http://research.nokia.com/research/projects/mobile-web-
serve...](http://research.nokia.com/research/projects/mobile-web-server)

It's very cool - they even have a proxy setup to give you a fixed URL for your
mobile site. Chews though your batteries, though.

~~~
tincholio
But does it stream video as well?

